# Hechtsichere Drop Shot Montage mit Stringer



## Ralle307 (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

da ich vor allem an der Elbe beim DS Fischen ab und zu mal  einen Hechtbiss hatte bei denen ich mir zu 90% immer alles abgerissen  habe, musste ich mir etwas einfallen lassen. Nach einigen Versuchen mit  Offset- und Widecaphaken, die gänzlich ungeeignet sind um was gescheites  hin zu bekommen. bin ich auf die Stand Out Haken in der Größe 2/0 von  Iron Claw gestoßen und habe mir diese dann auch geholt. 2/0 sind von den  Stand Out Haken leider die Größten aber sie sind ausreichend. In der  Zwischenzeit nehme ich die Stand Out Haken von Red Allert, bei denen ist  der Bogen zur unteren Hakenöse nicht so groß und weit gebogen wie bei  denen von Iron Claw. Als erstes lege ich mir alles zurecht. Ein Stück  Stahlvorfach etwa 60cm (Drennan 7Strand z.B.), Seitenschneider,  Quetschhülsenzange, 4 Quetschhülsen, einen Stand Out Haken, ein Drilling  Gr. 6, ein Stück ca. 60cm langes 0,25er Flourcarbon, einen sehr kleinen  und starken Wirbel und einen langschenkligen Wurmhaken mit Öhr und  versetzten großen Wiederhaken am Schenkel ( Meereshaken für  Butt/Wattwurm). (Bild 1)
Jetzt nehme ich mir das Stück Stahlvorfach  und führe es etwa 10cm von oben durch die untere Hakenöse des SO Haken.  Jetzt knicke ich das Stahlvorfach an der Hakenöse und führe vom oberen  Ende eine Quetschhülse auf das Stahlvorfach und schiebe die geknickte  Stelle in die Quetschhülse und drücke diese zu. Nun ist das Stahlvorfach  an dieser Stelle schon mal dran nur noch das kurze Ende noch mal durch  die untere Hakenöse führen. So hält es später die Montage im Einsatz  gerade. (Bild 2)
Nun lege ich das Stahlvorfach an der oberen offenen  Hakenöse vorbei und mache ca. einen cm darüber wieder einen knick, jetzt  führe ich das obere Ende vom Stahlvorfach durch die offene Hakenöse und  fädele eine weitere Quetschhülse vom oberen Ende auf das Vorfach. Nun  führe ich die geknickte Stelle auch wieder in die Hülse und ziehe die um  die Hakenöse entstandene Schlaufe straff und quetsche die Hülse zu. Nun  ist der Stand Out Haken fertig am Stahlvorfach montiert. (Bild 3)
Weiter  geht's mit dem Stringer, warum ein Stringer? Nun, der Stringer  verhindert, wenn er freihängend ist, zu 90% die Fehlbisse beim Drop Shot  Rig auf Hecht. Ich verwende DS Rigs für Hecht nur noch mit  freihängenden Stringer. Mein letzter Hecht (Bild 7) zeigt das es besser  war mit Stringer zu fischen.
Um den Stringer freihängig zu bekommen  nehme ich mir den oben beschriebenen Wurmhaken und knipse mir den  Schenkel von der Öse her etwa 1-1,5cm ab. Das Stück mit der Hakenspitze  kann man wegschmeißen. Nun führt man eine Quetschhülse auf das 10cm  lange Vorfachstück. Jetzt den abgeknipsten Haken auch drauf, dann der  Drilling drauf und das Ende vom Vorfach wieder durch die Öse vom  abgeknipsten Haken. Jetzt einen Knick am Ende des Drahtes und diesen  Knick wieder in die Quetschhülse schieben und die Schlaufe vom Drilling  auf etwa 5mm zu ziehen (So das der Drilling genug Spiel hat) und die  Hülse zu quetschen. Fertig ist der Stringer. (Bild 4)
Jetzt noch den  Wirbel am oberen langen Vorfachende dran, in dem man eine Quetschhülse  auf das Vorfach schiebt, dann den Wirbel drauf schiebt und am oberen  Ende nach etwa einem cm wieder einen Knick ins Vorfach macht. Jetzt die  geknickte Stelle wieder ins Vorfach schieben und die Schlaufe am Wirbel  fest zu ziehen und die Hülse zu quetschen. Wichtig, die Schlaufe am  Wirbel darf kein Spiel haben wegen der Gefahr das sich da was verhäddern  könnte wegen der Bisserkennung. Fertig sind somit die  Stahlvorfacharbeiten.
Jetzt nehme ich mir das Stück Flourcarbon und  binde es mit einem Clinchknoten an die Stahlvorfachschlaufe an der  offenen Hakenöse. Es ist wichtig das das FC an der Stahlvorfachschlaufe  ist und nicht direkt an der offenen Hakenöse. Somit verhindert das FC  das die Schlaufe, durch das ständige zupfen, nach oben durch die offene  Hakenöse zum Gummiköder rutscht. Wenn das passiert hat der Köder kein  gescheites Laufverhalten mehr. Das kurze nicht benötigte Ende des FC  einfach abschneiden. Dann das untere Ende vom FC durch die untere  Hakenöse ziehen und mit einem einfachen Schlaufenknoten fixieren. Fertig  (Bild 5) Habe fürs Foto schon mal das Blei eingehangen.
Jetzt bleibt  nur noch die Montage des Gummiköders. Man schiebt bei den Stand Out  Haken die Köder genauso wie bei normalen Jighaken auf den Hakenschenkel.  Wenn das getan ist, schiebt man in etwa der Afterhöhe des Gummiköders  den abgeknipsten Wurmhakenschenkel in den Gufi und zwar so das der  Drilling darunter frei beweglich hängt und das DS Einhängeblei so  30-40cm unter dem Haken fixieren. Das Blei etwas der Ködergröße anpassen  Das verbessert das Wurf und Laufverhalten. Fertig (Bild 6) Das Bild  zeigt wie gut der Gufi vom Stahlvorfach absteht und im Wasser sieht das  ganze noch viel besser aus. Und durch das relativ steife Stahlvorfach  (Drennan 7Strand) verwickelt sich auch nichts oder zumindest nur sehr  selten was beim Auswerfen. Das 7Strand gibt es in 6, 9 und 12,7 kg  Tragkraft. 7 x 7 Stahlvorfächer sind dazu etwas zu weich und  geschmeidig.


----------



## Ralle307 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtsichere Drop Shot Montage mit Stringer*

Hier noch Bild 6 und 7.......


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtsichere Drop Shot Montage mit Stringer*

Da hast Du Dir ja richtig Mühe gegeben...#6

Aber es sieht schon etwas aufwändig aus...|kopfkrat
Warum machst Du das nicht so wie auf dem Foto...




...nur das Du das eine Stahlvorfachende etwas länger lässt, und dort den Stinger Drilling anquetscht.:m


----------



## Ralle307 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtsichere Drop Shot Montage mit Stringer*

Habe das schon so ähnlich versucht, allerdings ohne die Perlen das SV mit einer Schlaufe am Haken befestigt. Hat nicht so funktioniert wie ich es wollte. 
So umständlich ist es gar nicht, ca. 2 Minuten und das Rig ist fertig. 
Werde aber das mit den Perlen auch mal testen......


----------



## jogibaer1996 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Hechtsichere Drop Shot Montage mit Stringer*

Moin,
sieht gut aus!
Kleiner Tipp:  es heißt Stinger 

Ach ja, glückwunsch zum 100sten Beitrag! :q
Grüße
Jogi


----------

